# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > New York City Travel Forum >  >  4 Stars!!!

## kristi0119

I have to give props to Eleven Madison Park - they are now 1 of only 6 NYC restaurants that have earned this honor!!!  If you are in NYC and you want an extraordinary meal...go to Eleven Madison Park!

http://events.nytimes.com/2009/08/12...%20park&st=cse

(One of the sous chefs is my future brother-in-law)

----------


## andynap

kristi- there is a review by JEK in the Restaurant forum down below.

----------


## kristi0119

I'm a total dork - I didn't see JEK's post!  Sorry for the duplication of info!!!

----------


## andynap

Hey- if it's really that good 2 reviews didn't hurt.

----------


## bto

Krisit, you are NOT a dork....some of us don't always catch every thread so you're good!

----------


## kristi0119

Thanks!  I'm more of a lurker, so it figures that when I actually write a post I end up doing something like that! LOL!

----------


## JEK

> I'm a total dork - I didn't see JEK's post!  Sorry for the duplication of info!!!



I did not have the sous chef connection! It must be a happy kitchen after that review!

----------


## kristi0119

I don't think there are words to describe how happy they are.  My sister said she didn't get in until 6 am from the celebration party.  I do know that they work VERY hard and this is well deserved.  Now I just need to get up there and have the meal of a lifetime!

----------


## Jeanette

Kristi and John,

Thanks for sharing this with us.  Looks like a fabulous restaurant for a special evening.

Jeanette

----------


## JEK

Nice narrated slide-show by Frank Bruni 

http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2...how/index.html

----------


## JEK

We ate there last night with our gang -- what a meal! The presentation, preparation and different tastes were simply amazing. Two of us shared the duck and two the chicken -- the only shots I took.

----------


## MIke R

looks good...hey I'm craving some Abigaels on Broadway...go there for me so I can live vicariously through you

----------


## kristi0119

I'm so jealous!!!

----------


## JEK

Cool video of the restaurant coming to life and then shutting down. http://vimeo.com/2619281

We enjoyed a leisurely 4 hour meal on Friday arriving at 8:15 and departing at 00:15!

----------


## JEK

> looks good...hey I'm craving some Abigaels on Broadway...go there for me so I can live vicariously through you



Sorry, only made it uptown to come and go through Penn Station!

----------

